# identity cards for European sites



## MarkJ (Jul 24, 2019)

Out of curiosity I've been looking into things like the ACSI Id card, the Camping Card International and the Camping Key Europe card.

For about £5-£8 you get a card which seems to be a form of id to use on campsites abroad instead of your passport. You also get some insurance cover that you probably don't need.

Just wondered whether there is any real value in them? I can't see it so far - for France anyway, which is where we tend to go. I think we've occasionally been asked to show our passports at campsites and have them copied, but I don't think we've ever been asked to leave them with the Reception.

And bizarrely, one of the sources you get them from says that GDPR prevents them asking you for your passport details so you complete those yourself when you get the card - do you write in pencil on the back or something?

Maybe I'm being cynical (please tell me) but I wonder if this is a cunning ploy to get you to spend a fiver with these people. Or have people found them of real value, in which case it's a fiver well spent!


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 24, 2019)

We get it as it has helped us to avoid handing over passports on a few occasions and also I can carry it in my wallet rather than digging out passports from our safe . I think it also gives us personal liability insurance cover which is useful as we dont have house contents insurance . ours always came with passport number preprinted in


----------



## Glass man (Jul 24, 2019)

I have found that All sites accept a good colour copy of your Passport instead of handing over or showing the real Passport.


----------



## Caz (Jul 24, 2019)

Years ago, I remember getting a Camping Carnet - free from C&CC for members, I think. It could be left a reception instead of leaving your passport.

However, last couple of years I've not been asked for my passport at any sites - may change after Brexit?


----------



## John H (Jul 24, 2019)

We are asked to show passports at most campsites all over Europe but it is never a problem. None of the sites keeps hold of the passports - they either photocopy them or simply take down the details. We have an ACSI card but that is so we can get low season discounts; it doesn't seem to be accepted as an alternative to passports.


----------



## hextal (Jul 24, 2019)

John H said:


> We are asked to show passports at most campsites all over Europe but it is never a problem. None of the sites keeps hold of the passports - they either photocopy them or simply take down the details. We have an ACSI card but that is so we can get low season discounts; it doesn't seem to be accepted as an alternative to passports.



There are 2 different Acsi cards, one is the discount card and the other is the ID card.


----------



## colinm (Jul 24, 2019)

We have occasionally been asked to show passports, and a couple of times leave them with reception, in the last couple of years when using ASCI card  have never been asked for any other ID and the ASCI card has been accepted as ID on non ASCI sites.


----------



## Wully (Jul 24, 2019)

A wee tip I got years ago that any documents you need for travel passport insurance tickets even you’re driving license. Was to take photos of them and email to yourself I’ve done this for years I know the photos won’t be acceptable but at least you have all the relevant numbers and information if they go missing or get stolen.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 24, 2019)

I have the ASCI ID card, I had to leave it once at a campsite in France which is rare but it is worth having for the liability insurance, a friend of ours was staying on the Marina at Shardlow, as she left she took the electric bollard with her because she hadn't unplugged her cable, it cost her over £350 to pay for the damage to the site, if she had the Camping Carnet she would have been insured and you don't lose your NCD, less than £4.50 a year so it has to be worth it


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 25, 2019)

Our experience recently with using campsites in Corsica and Sardinia, is that the sites do keep an identification document. In low season they often kept the ACSI card. In high season they kept either the driving license, or one or both passports. I don’t know if a photocopy would’ve been acceptable as I didn’t try it!  Yes, a bit of a nuisance getting the passport out of the safe place, but we don’t normally use campsites anything like as much as recently.


----------



## John H (Jul 25, 2019)

hextal said:


> There are 2 different Acsi cards, one is the discount card and the other is the ID card.



Thanks - I didn't know that. We have the discount card but I can't see any reason to buy the ID card.


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 25, 2019)

when i have to use campsite/sostas like italy i carry an old passport with the corner cut off its kept with the old wallet full of gambian notes & store cards in the glovebox , only once been asked for a current passport on site that was an ultra modern one the passport was scanned & returned


----------



## hextal (Jul 25, 2019)

John H said:


> Thanks - I didn't know that. We have the discount card but I can't see any reason to buy the ID card.



Used our ID card a few times when we were in Germany - can't actually remember if they held on to it or not to be honest. I just get paranoid about potentially handing over my passport..

Not that I'm contemplating anything dodgy


----------



## John H (Jul 25, 2019)

hextal said:


> Used our ID card a few times when we were in Germany - can't actually remember if they held on to it or not to be honest. I just get paranoid about potentially handing over my passport..
> 
> Not that I'm contemplating anything dodgy



I know what you mean but no campsite has ever asked to keep our passports - just either photocopy them or take details from them.


----------



## daygoboy (Jul 25, 2019)

John H said:


> I know what you mean but no campsite has ever asked to keep our passports - just either photocopy them or take details from them.



Very common requirement way back, in a far off time. Spain Portugal, Yugoslavia  (yes that far back)
obtainable free from the C&CC and the CC if a member. I was a member for a few years 
then wasn't. But it was handy to have the card in lieu of handing over a passport.
I just scratched the expiry date off in subsequent years and inscribed my own expiry dates.
I didn't do it for any pecuniary advantage, but I came across the occasional campsite owner specifically 
in a couple of the pre EU Soc. States inventing sky high prices and virtually holding me and others to ransom
at pay time, no tariff on display just a 'no understand'.  It was a relief to know I could, with a cunning 
plan just drive off, and did I? I'm not saying!!


----------



## hextal (Jul 25, 2019)

John H said:


> I know what you mean but no campsite has ever asked to keep our passports - just either photocopy them or take details from them.



You evidently look far more trustworthy than I do.  Though it's a low bar to be fair.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 27, 2019)

The CCI card is now £5 from the CCC, if you are a member.  I had to leave it, or the ACSI discount card, at sites in  Croatia until I paid.  Some sites give discount for CCI card.


----------

